# My first full day on the range!



## qi-tah (Aug 26, 2007)

I am exhausted! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Last week i officially joined my local archery club - (The mighty Chewton Bowmen!) and today was my first full day's shooting. I guess i got about 4-5 hours of time on the range? Heaps of people there, which was great 'cause whatever questions i had, there was always someone about who could give me all the info i needed and then some. I shot recurve, compound, with/without stabilisers and slings, from distances of 10-30M.
I was fine while i was out there, mainly 'cause there was always something new to try or concentrate on - but as soon as i got home i felt wrecked! Not even that sore, just shockingly tired. Who knew that archery could be so fatiguing?? (Not to mention addictive... i can't wait until next Sunday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Thanks for the oppertunity to just ramble on a bit about my day - my brain has gone a little archery mad i think - must... kill... paper...


----------



## Carol (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow qi-tah, that sounds fantastic!

On Saturday I went to the local Rod and Gun club, which also has an archery range...and I was talking to my training partner about what it would take to get started in Archery.

It looks like a lot of fun.  A lot of work, but a lot of fun too.


----------



## qi-tah (Aug 26, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Wow qi-tah, that sounds fantastic!
> 
> On Saturday I went to the local Rod and Gun club, which also has an archery range...and I was talking to my training partner about what it would take to get started in Archery.
> 
> It looks like a lot of fun. A lot of work, but a lot of fun too.


 
Oh yeah, you've got to try it! I warn you though, you can lose many an hour lusting after the perfect end of six... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Actually, i've just found a very useful site for archery beginners. It's written by a guy called Pirkka Elovirta and there is heaps on shooting, comps, buying equipment and proper equipment setup. I should note though, it's written pretty much exclusively with recurve archers in mind. The layout and sometimes the author's English can be challenging too... although he has quite a poetic turn of phrase at times - "the devious mind of the archer" !!

http://handbook.jousiammuntaseura-arcus.com/index.html


----------



## buldog (Oct 11, 2007)

Qi-tah, 4-5 hours is a lot of time for a newcomer.  It takes a while to build up the muscles for that much range time even for strong people.  I experimented in archery about 15 yrs ago after a guy gave me his compound bow to pay off a debt.  That thing was great!  At the time I lived in a house with a large backyard so I didn't have to pay for a range.  I went out and bought 6 hay bales and a few targets and had a blast one summer.  I could set up at about 60 meters in the back and almost 100 from the front yard.  However the neighbors called the police about some strange guy on the street with a bow and so ended my home range.  I reinjured my shoulder shortly after that and had to give it up anyway, but it sure was addicting.  Good luck and happy shooting!
                            Scott


----------

